

Show HN: Fresh, high-quality bedding delivered weekly. Say what? - iamphilsharp
http://www.washyoursheets.com/

======
angdis
I think this is a compelling idea for people with boarders or who rent out
their place through something like air-bnb. Or perhaps it is something that
"helicopter parents" might opt for their child in a college dorm.

Other than that, if you're going to spend that much on sheets, you might as
well spring for quadruple that for a bi-weekly maid to come in to do all the
laundry as well as a thorough general cleaning.

------
brk
The site shows $80/month as the rate for King sheets, and I'd need 2 extra
pillowcases as well.

My cleaners will change and wash sheets as part of their visit, which is less
than $80/wk (yes, I'm comparing monthly and weekly pricing, I know).

$80/month is $20/week. In most areas you could find a service that would clean
AND change the sheets for you for similar rates.

I can find decent quality king-sized sheets on Amazon for $20-$25 (and free
shipping with Prime). It's essentially the same price to throw out my sheets
every week and replace them with new ones (in reality, I'd wash them first of
course, but washing sheets is not THAT much of a hassle)

IMO, the pricing for this would have to be much lower, like $10/month, to make
it a cost effective service.

~~~
iamphilsharp
Thank you for the detailed thoughts. That's exactly the kind of feedback I was
looking for. I appreciate you taking the time to help :).

------
jgj
I think, like brk mentioned, the cost of sheets is not terribly high and
neither is the burden of washing them. For me to be interested in a service
like this it would need to offer some combination of the following: \- Cheaper
than buying new sheets (offering expensive sheets at much less than their
retail cost per month would be a nice selling point) \- Someone to put them on
my bed for me (honestly I don't mind doing laundry, but I hate making my bed.
go figure) \- Free upgrade to more pillow cases. I sleep with 8 king-sized
pillows and I'm not ashamed to admit it. \- A selectable scent option. If I
could get sheets guaranteed to smell like fresh coffee for the week until I
get new ones, I'd be seriously interested. \- More colors and patterns. White
sheets feel like a hotel, I'd definitely want to mix it up.

You might want to also consider adding in fresh pillows as an add-on, as
really nice pillows can be costly and having the pillows themselves be
constantly washed and fluffed would be nice.

Cool idea though, cheers.

~~~
iamphilsharp
Holy moly...great thoughts! Thanks for the feedback jgj.

Most people I've talked to about this in the past few hours have more than two
pillows. Turns out I'm the only sucker with not enough pillows :).

